# Ecran Ipad sur Imac



## Cédric74 (30 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
apparemment on peut se servir de l'Ipad comme 2e écran Imac. je voudrais l'inverse : voir mon Ipad sur mon Imac. Est-ce que c'est possible ?


----------



## arbaot (1 Octobre 2011)

si c'est pour de la video il y a eu un début avec AirPlayer


----------



## Cédric74 (1 Octobre 2011)

Je vais tester ça dès que possible.


----------



## RomanoPingu (2 Octobre 2011)

C'est un début mais beaucoup de bugs je trouve, faut avoir de la chance pour que ça marche au moment ou l'on veut s'en servir


----------



## Cédric74 (2 Octobre 2011)

Apparemment peu fiable, et pas vraiment ce que je veux faire. C'est plus du DLNA et ce n'est pas ce qui m'intéresse. Tant pis.


----------



## arbaot (2 Octobre 2011)

tu as testé quelle version?


----------



## Cédric74 (2 Octobre 2011)

Je ne l'ai pas testée parce que cette app payante ne correspond pas à ce que je voulais faire. Je voulais avoir mon ipad sur mon imac mais ça ne semble pas possible. Airplayer permet de voir des vidéos ou écouter de la musique comme avec du dlna. Je n'en ai pas besoin.


----------



## arbaot (2 Octobre 2011)

attention aux homonymes
suis le lien ce n'est pas l'app iOs payante !!! 

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/180642/airplayer-le-mac-comme-recepteur-airplay

http://airplayer.mac.informer.com/1.0/


ton imac est-il le 27" évoqué dans cet article  avec un cordon adéquate ...


----------



## Cédric74 (2 Octobre 2011)

Ok merci pour le tuyau. J'ai installé la bonne version d'Airplayer. 1er essai rapide : la vidéo me donne un écran noir sur mon Imac (qui n'est pas un 27' mais un 21,5 de 2010). Je garde l'appli au cas où.


----------



## arbaot (2 Octobre 2011)

pour moi le 2é lien fonctionne mieux version 1.0


----------



## Cédric74 (2 Octobre 2011)

Sauf que le lien 1.0 me télécharge la version 0.28 et que la mise à jour me dit que c'est la dernière version.


----------



## Grizzzly (5 Octobre 2011)

Il y a un adaptateur Belkin qui existe, l'AV360. Celui ci permet d'ajouter une entrée HDMI à l'imac. Tu peux donc ensuite y relier ton ipad avec l'adaptateur AV numerique. 

Théoriquement ça fonctionne. 

J'allais justement m'acheter cet adaptateur mais je viens de voir qu'il n'est pas compatible avec les imac 2011 thunderbolt. Apple les a rendu incompatibles....

grrrrrr


----------



## Cédric74 (5 Octobre 2011)

C'est quand même dingue que ce soit aussi compliqué.


----------

